# Rivarossi 2-8-8-2



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have bought an old-(1966 or so) Rivarossi 2-8-8-2. I would like to convert it to DCC and Sound. But 1st The tender has pickups but the wire is missing that goes from the tender to the motor. Motor is the old square on. Could you guide me on where to connect the wire from the tender to the motor. I am new to this and I hope that you don't think I am too dumb--but I need some answers. 
Thanks 

Donnie 41


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you testing me? just kidding. 

there is no wire between the tender and engine.

the power that is picked up from the tender is transfered throught the draw bar.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Either A)donnie has a different engine, or B) He has no idea what he has.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The draw bar has a spring that keeps a good contact with the pin on the tender.


----------



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Now,


----------



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Rivarossi 2-8-82*

I have an old 1966 @-8-8-2. How do it test it to see if the engine runs?
I am a newby.

Thanks
Donnie41


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If your having trouble testing if it even works, Might I suggest that you send it to someone that can do the DCC and Sound install on it without any major problems or unneeded costs on your part like a fried decoder.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Donnie, Do you have a DC track, layout now? You will need a known good power source, and jumper wires.

There are two screws that hold the upper body cover on our Y6B. the front one is under a small cover in front of the smoke stack. The rear one is under the cab on the left side. It is under the last set of drivers so you will need to push the rear drivers gently to one side. after you have the cover off you can see drive shafts and motor. you will now need to put power to the motor.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Before you install any decoder make sure it runs well on DC if it dose not run well on DC you are gona have problems with DCC running I found that out the hard way but atleast it was only a cheep Digitrax that i made the mistake with!


----------



## Donnie 41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys, and thank you for not putting me down for asking amateur questions. You made my day. THANKS!! I will be back. 

Donnie41


----------

